# where is everyone from



## emt3225 (Apr 16, 2005)

Hello all    Since we are all considered a family and i'm very new to this site. Do you think, everyone can just tell me where they are from.. I'm from Long Island New York.


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 16, 2005)

Northport, NY (LI).  Lived in Virginia for 4 years and the British Virgin Islands on and off for 5 years.


----------



## coloradoemt (Apr 16, 2005)

Self explanatory  :lol:


----------



## Jon (Apr 16, 2005)

Chester County, PA


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 16, 2005)

The vast desert of Washington state, zip code EIEIO


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 16, 2005)

(all over) Long Island,NY. We moved to Naples, FL when I was 8. And I lived in  Clewiston, FL for a year, but I'm trying to forget that


----------



## medicrn2b05 (Apr 16, 2005)

Alabama


----------



## emtchicky156 (Apr 16, 2005)

walworth county wisconsin born and raised.


----------



## emtbuff (Apr 16, 2005)

Northwest Iowa


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 16, 2005)

Edit August 13, 2006:  

<<--- I'm are where whatever is listed there.  Those who have known me over the past couple of years will understand.


----------



## daemonicusxx (Apr 17, 2005)

Dallas, TX here. bout 8 years, San Diego, CA before that.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm from Michigan 

Depending on the time of year you can find me at different places


----------



## ma2va92 (Apr 17, 2005)

born and raise in massachusetts... due to snow and taxes I am now in virginia ...and have been for the past 13 years...


----------



## FFEMTMIKE (Apr 17, 2005)

North New Jersey originally then Nine years in California Three in Maine were i got my EMT Cert. and the last 2.5 in Cairo Egypt!!! ( Yes that's right Nile River, Desert and the pointy things aka the Giza pyramids).


----------



## MedicPrincess (Apr 17, 2005)

Originally from Michigan....too dang cold up there, y'all can have it.

Now live in Florida where the only snow-like thing we have are the sugar sand beaches.


----------



## Tigs_9 (Apr 17, 2005)

Dublin, Ireland all the way!!!!! I feel like such an outsider!!! :lol:  :lol:


----------



## PArescueEMT (Apr 17, 2005)

Philadelphia PA for me...


I had no idea that this site was so far reaching... Ireland, EGYPT?!?! :blink: ?!? I didn't know that the internet was even know there.  

And for all that I missed... Welcome to the craziest place on earth!


----------



## Tigs_9 (Apr 17, 2005)

Ireland all the way!!! 
We aint that bad over here we do no what the net is u know!!!! Hehehe! cant help but giggle! Im away with the fairies at the moment, these books are doin my head in.... i Hate studyin would much prefer to be workin!!!!
 Dysfunction.... Who said that cos its sooooooooooo true!!! :lol: :lol:  :lol:


----------



## PArescueEMT (Apr 17, 2005)

I was talking about Egypt... you know... the country that lets the kids leave school early for rain!?!?!?

I have heard that Ire is a beautiful country tho... how hard is it to become an EMT there?


----------



## devist8me (Apr 17, 2005)

Springfield, Missouri here


----------



## CodeSurfer (Apr 17, 2005)

Native San Diegan born and raised.  B) 

CA 92111


----------



## Firechic (Apr 18, 2005)

Born and raised on Long Island.
I now live in north Texas.


----------



## FFEMTMIKE (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Apr 17 2005, 10:32 AM
> * I was talking about Egypt... you know... the country that lets the kids leave school early for rain!?!?!?
> 
> I have heard that Ire is a beautiful country tho... how hard is it to become an EMT there?
> ...


 I was talking about Egypt... you know... the country that lets the kids leave school early for rain!?!?!?


Rain??? two months ago we saw about 2 hours of rain and man driving was crazy  But with a city of 18 million and just as many cars driving would be crazy even without the rain.

Rigs here are Hospital owned/dispatched but are just basic "Swoop-N-Scoops".  
If you make it to the hospital (Ambulance or POV) it is best to have the DR.s from the Embassy meet you there. The wait for service can be long with no set protocols for triage.

Internet service in Egypt is free ( Gov of Egypt has free dialup lines) But if you want a faster connection go with ADSL for a 100 bucks every three months at 512K speed.


----------



## Phridae (Apr 19, 2005)

Born in Aurora Illinois. Moved when I was 4. Thankfully, I dont remember much about Illinois.
Live in Delavan Wisconsin. Thankfully.


----------



## emtchicky156 (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae_@Apr 19 2005, 06:11 PM
> *Born in Aurora Illinois. Moved when I was 4. Thankfully, I dont remember much about Illinois.
> Live in Delavan Wisconsin. Thankfully. *


You can have delavan that town is getting scary drive bys and shootings bad thing is it's only about 10 mins away.


----------



## Summit (Apr 20, 2005)

On some mountain somewhere Colorado.


----------



## Tigs_9 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Apr 17 2005, 10:32 AM
> * I was talking about Egypt... you know... the country that lets the kids leave school early for rain!?!?!?
> 
> I have heard that Ire is a beautiful country tho... how hard is it to become an EMT there? *


Its lovely when it aint raining!! It does that a lot tho!! Its pretty impossible to become an EMt here....., there is one college course and one pay it urself course, and out of thousands and thousands who try and get in they only take 10%! Typical considering they are screaming for qualified EMT's ova here!!!


----------



## cbdemt (Apr 20, 2005)

Central IL here. Blaaaaa!  Corn fields, bean fields, then more corn.  

Tigs, Whats the scope of practice like in Ireland?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 20, 2005)

Huckleberry Point, Pa; highest populated place on the mid-atlantic coast.



But I was born in Missoula, Mt


----------



## Phridae (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtchicky156+Apr 19 2005, 08:20 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (emtchicky156 @ Apr 19 2005, 08:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Phridae_@Apr 19 2005, 06:11 PM
> *Born in Aurora Illinois. Moved when I was 4. Thankfully, I dont remember much about Illinois.
> Live in Delavan Wisconsin. Thankfully. *


You can have delavan that town is getting scary drive bys and shootings bad thing is it's only about 10 mins away. [/b][/quote]
 Haha yeah! During a SWAT raid and with BB guns. 
That was great. Or so I heard. I was in class.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Apr 21, 2005)

*I have lived in Champaign, IL (GO ILLINI!) since 1993, with my husband. He grew up here.

I am originally from Bear Lake, MI just south of Traverse City.*


----------



## Lisa (Apr 21, 2005)

Southeast Tn here...born and raised within 60 miles of where I currently live. I moved from a moderate sized city to a very rural county 4 years ago. I love where I am...still the kind of place where everybody knows everybody and you can sleep with your doors unlocked!


----------



## SCEMT-B (Apr 21, 2005)

Well Im from California (Santa barbara area) but I relocated to SC charelston area


----------



## emt/fr (Apr 22, 2005)

Mosinee, WI   North central part of the state, born and raised.


----------



## possum (Apr 23, 2005)

APPALACHIA VIRGINIA


----------



## Luno (Apr 23, 2005)

Born in Hawaii, practiced in Seattle, and now, well, it depends on the week...  B)


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luno_@Apr 23 2005, 01:23 PM
> * Born in Hawaii, practiced in Seattle, and now, well, it depends on the week...  B) *


 Oh my goodness!  He lives!!!  Welcome back!


----------



## Jon (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Apr 23 2005, 02:00 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Apr 23 2005, 02:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Luno_@Apr 23 2005, 01:23 PM
> * Born in Hawaii, practiced in Seattle, and now, well, it depends on the week... B) *


Oh my goodness!  He lives!!!  Welcome back! [/b][/quote]
 second the motion -  you have been missed (somewhat  )


----------



## Luno (Apr 25, 2005)

Erika and Jon, it's good to see you two are still here, I've been busy lately, and have lurked a bit, but I'm back for a little while.
luke


----------



## DukeCityEMT6 (Apr 27, 2005)

West Mifflin/ Duquesne Pennsylvania. Suburb of Pittsburgh. Born and raised. Im new to the Forum. Looking to make some friends and have a god chat. 


Matt J 
DEMS 
Sta 565


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DukeCityEMT6_@Apr 27 2005, 01:16 AM
> * West Mifflin/ Duquesne Pennsylvania. Suburb of Pittsburgh. Born and raised. Im new to the Forum. Looking to make some friends and have a god chat.
> 
> 
> ...


 Welcome to our own little corner of dysfunction.


----------



## rescuemedic7306 (Apr 27, 2005)

Originally from UK, now a US citizen and living in the Land of 10 gazillion mosquitos AKA Minnesota


----------



## Jon (Apr 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DukeCityEMT6_@Apr 27 2005, 03:16 AM
> * West Mifflin/ Duquesne Pennsylvania. Suburb of Pittsburgh. Born and raised. Im new to the Forum. Looking to make some friends and have a god chat.
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome, from Chester County, PA

Jon


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 27, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## runindash05 (Apr 28, 2005)

Orlando, FL but born and raised in Minneapolis, MN


----------



## MedicStudentSusie (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm from Oklahoma.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 30, 2005)

Welcome to the group Susie.  Be sure to tell everyone about yourself.


----------



## param (May 4, 2005)

Hi
Just joined so wanted to introduce myself.

I am a paramedic in Johannesburg South Africa, working for a private company and am also a flight medic, both fixed wing and heli.

Hope to spend many hours chatting.


----------



## emt3225 (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by param_@May 4 2005, 06:53 AM
> * Hi
> Just joined so wanted to introduce myself.
> 
> ...


 welcome to our lovely family...


----------



## Jon (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by param_@May 4 2005, 06:53 AM
> * Hi
> Just joined so wanted to introduce myself.
> 
> ...


 welcome, from the other side of the world.


Did you see the Feature article in the March JEMS on South Africa??? How accurate was it?

Jon


----------



## Tigs_9 (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cbdemt_@Apr 20 2005, 02:40 PM
> * Central IL here. Blaaaaa!  Corn fields, bean fields, then more corn.
> 
> Tigs, Whats the scope of practice like in Ireland? *


 Sorry i been awway so long, was workin at last!!! Some money, its great! What do u mean by the scope of practise in Ireland? Do u mean like how big a range  the job covers or about how much work u gotta do. PM me n ill get back to u....


----------



## Jon (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tigs_9+May 4 2005, 03:56 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Tigs_9 @ May 4 2005, 03:56 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-cbdemt_@Apr 20 2005, 02:40 PM
> * Central IL here. Blaaaaa! Corn fields, bean fields, then more corn.
> 
> Tigs, Whats the scope of practice like in Ireland? *


Sorry i been awway so long, was workin at last!!! Some money, its great! What do u mean by the scope of practise in Ireland? Do u mean like how big a range  the job covers or about how much work u gotta do. PM me n ill get back to u....  [/b][/quote]
 Scope of practice is "what X level provider can do under Y cicumstance"

Jon


----------



## Strike3 (May 4, 2005)

I'm originally from San Jose, CA...but have recently relocated to Charleston (Mt Pleasant) , SC....

It's gorgeous here..


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 4, 2005)

Welcome to our own little corner of dysfunction!


----------



## Chimpie (May 4, 2005)

Welcome to the group.  I lived in Santa Cruz in Jan and Feb before moving to Orange County.


----------



## param (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 4 2005, 12:07 PM
> * Did you see the Feature article in the March JEMS on South Africa??? How accurate was it?
> 
> Jon *


 Missed that article. Any suggestions were i can get hold of it?


----------



## Jon (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by param+May 5 2005, 03:10 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (param @ May 5 2005, 03:10 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@May 4 2005, 12:07 PM
> * Did you see the Feature article in the March JEMS on South Africa??? How accurate was it?
> 
> Jon *


Missed that article. Any suggestions were i can get hold of it? [/b][/quote]
 Jems.com - not sure if it is free, or if you have to find someone who has a subscription for that month. I think that month may be free, because it was the EMS Today issue.


Jon


----------



## SafetyPro2 (May 6, 2005)

Can't believe I haven't replied to this thread.

I'm originally from Pasadena, California. Now, I live in Sierra Madre California, which is the next city over (our house is 5 1/2 miles from my parents). Yes, I've lived in the same 5 1/2 mile circle my whole life.   

My wife's been more of the traveller. She grew up in central Indiana, went to school in southern Indiana, went to some more school in Virginia, then moved out here.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (May 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by param_@May 4 2005, 04:53 AM
> * Hi
> Just joined so wanted to introduce myself.
> 
> ...


 Welcome aboard. One of our trainees (and her husband) is from South Africa.


----------



## param (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 5 2005, 06:55 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 5 2005, 06:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jems.com - not sure if it is free, or if you have to find someone who has a subscription for that month. I think that month may be free, because it was the EMS Today issue.


Jon [/b][/quote]
 I still have not been able to get hold of that article, but if they mentioned that there are less than 400 active EMT-P for the whole country, they would be correct.

If they mentioned that we can treat up to 10 gunshot/stabbing victims in one night and on a regular bases they would be correct.

If they said that we can then respond up to 4 serious MVAs in one shift they would be correct.

I could go on but i hope that that gives you an indication of what can happen, will try to get hold of the article, till then hope this answers the question.


----------



## rescuejew (May 11, 2005)

Every time I have logged on I have missed this thread...duh!!

I'm an original Georgia Peach (atlanta), then to a little town near Myrtle Beach for 10 years or so and now I love in one of the murder capitals of the east coast, Durham.

Cant wait to move back to the beach...


----------



## Tigs_9 (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 4 2005, 03:59 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 4 2005, 03:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scope of practice is "what X level provider can do under Y cicumstance"

Jon [/b][/quote]
 God knows!!!! Im not a medic yet so im not 100% sure. Working on it tho, just another year to go and i should be out there doin some damage!!!


----------



## ECC (May 12, 2005)

Originally from Manhasset N.Y. Moved to Northport in 1976, and finally settled in Centereach NY in 1995

I moved to Colorado in 2002.


----------



## emtd29 (May 14, 2005)

Nassau County Long Island, NY

formerly from Ulster County, NY


----------



## K13 (Jul 19, 2006)

country boy from Norfolk UK


----------



## cpsains (Jul 20, 2006)

I am from CA San Jose.  Spent 7 yrs in N CA Cleralake.  & yrs in KZOO MI.  Now I am in Boise ID


----------



## c-spine (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm from central Wisconsin, born and raised. 

Hoping to get out (soon!) and maybe move down to Louisiana. I'll be in Tennessee next week for a week... that should be interesting. ROAD TRIP!!


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 20, 2006)

Decatur, GA born and raised. I now live most of the year in Hartford. Woot!


----------



## SwissEMT (Jul 21, 2006)

Born in Geneva, Switzerland

Living in Boston, MA

Moving to Greensboro, NC in 25 days.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 21, 2006)

SwissEMT said:
			
		

> Born in Geneva, Switzerland
> 
> Living in Boston, MA
> 
> Moving to Greensboro, NC in 25 days.


What's in Greensboro?


----------



## lfsvr0114 (Jul 21, 2006)

I am from Hempstead, Texas.  We are 45 miles northwest of Houston.  Not much here, but it is home to me and most of my family.


----------



## SwissEMT (Aug 8, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> What's in Greensboro?



Hey MMiz,

So sorry for not seeing your question sooner!

I'll be attending Guilford College.

No collegiate EMS there, tough after working at an ALS Collegiate EMS for a few months. I really liked the idea, though unless the college has a rig, it's so useless:sad: 

I'm about to apply to Guilford County EMS, wish me luck!:blush::unsure:


----------



## fyrdog (Aug 11, 2006)

Work full time in East Hartford CT(fire) and part time in Hartford(private)


----------



## m33kr0b (Aug 11, 2006)

From is a difficult answer considering that I am a former Army brat. I currently reside in Grand Rapids, Michigan(points at lower left portion of right palm)


----------



## firedane (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi all, decided to post for a change. I have at a dead run all year. New job and career, Paramedic school, and getting used to Texas.


Fort Sam Houston in San Antonio Texas. I am a Texan's worst nightmare - a yankee with a u-haul! Originally from Ohio.

I just finished my National Registry Paramedic testing. I am awaiting my scores and shaking my head in disbelief that it is over with. After 26 years in fire and EMS I have one thing to pass on to those of you just entering the field - DON'T LET ANY CERTIFICATION LAPSE, EVEN IF YOU THINK YOU WILL NEVER NEED IT AGAIN. Being the "old fart" in a class full of younguns was fun though. I worked fire side and never thought I would need my ALS stuff when I moved. Fate stepped in and turned me to a second career and I found myself needing all my advanced certifications again.


----------



## NYCWatchdog (Aug 13, 2006)

New York City, NY... born... raised... and still here.


----------



## divinewind_007 (Aug 13, 2006)

nashville tennessee


----------



## Anomalous (Aug 13, 2006)

41 3'11" N,   89 3'12" W


----------



## emtwannabe (Aug 20, 2006)

*Where am I from?*

Born in Jacksonville, FL

Lived in no particular order:

Salem, OR
Norfolk,VA
Bridgeport,Ct
Ft, Wayne, In
Houston/Pasadena TX
Independence, Mo
Mcdonough, Ga
Boynton Beach/Delray Beach Fl
San Jose, Ca

Dad was in the USN....

We learned to live out of a footlocker 

Jeff


----------



## Sera (Aug 20, 2006)

haha always unsure how to answer this question..

born in Cape Town, South Africa
family moved to Canada when i was about 5
lived in Vancouver for a few years then moved to small town Moose Jaw, Saskatchewan (i know)
Took off to New Zealand/Australia as soon as I finished school.. travelled and lived there for a few years
Now i'm back in Canada and going to school here in Regina, Saskatchewan

so i guess i'm from... Moose Jaw?


----------



## Sineath02 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Location*

Columbia SC the metro baby


----------



## mds911 (Aug 21, 2006)

South Africa, currently working in the DRC (Central Africa)


----------



## Mark (Aug 22, 2006)

Albuquerque, NM


----------



## randyb (Aug 23, 2006)

Southern Indiana.  A small town (Salem) about an hour north of Louisville, KY.


----------



## dryfishfood4ewe (Aug 23, 2006)

I live in Bradenton, Fl. I'm hoping to get hired on with our county EMS system (soon!).


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 23, 2006)

*I moved.*

I'm now in Sunnyvale, CA. It's only about 2 miles from my old place. Moving sucks.


----------



## FF894 (Aug 26, 2006)

Just joined the forum so I will get around to saying a little more about myself in the daylight hours, looking forward to meeting some new people.  Love the stories so far!  Im from a community about *40 minutes outside of Boston *and wondering where the rest of the New Englanders are!?


----------



## wolfwyndd (Sep 15, 2006)

*I was wondering too*

After scrolling through this 9 page thread, I've only seen ONE person say they were from Ohio.  Am I the only one that still lives in Ohio?

Was actually born and raised in Maryland but moved out to Ohio for a job.  Now I live in the small village (500 residents) of Laura, OH.


----------



## TheDoll (Sep 15, 2006)

randyb said:


> Southern Indiana.  A small town (Salem) about an hour north of Louisville, KY.


indianapolis


----------



## Medic946 (Sep 15, 2006)

Red Oak Tx 15 miles south of Dallas


----------



## JimH (Oct 22, 2006)

Mill Creek, Washington (Just north of Seattle)


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 22, 2006)

Greenwood, IN (southside of Indy)


----------



## Celtictigeress (Oct 22, 2006)

Well originally Im From My Mother..

But she had me in Germany..Grew up on a reservation in Fl Moved to GA AL then SC from SC I lived in a small town called Elgin not to be confused with Elgin IL....Went Military...got stupid and moved to Chicago heights IL for a Man...Left his B*tch A** Moved BACK to SC...Lived in Columbia SC only to move to Sumter nearer the base for my Hunny...Moved to Valdsota GA compliments of the Military...after two weeks they kicked us to Del Rio Tx which is CURRENTLY where I reside...Im sure this list will grow in time *nod nod nod*


----------



## davis513 (Oct 22, 2006)

Born & raised in Jacksonville, FL. 

Came to North Carolina in 1977 compliments of the United States Marine Corps. 

Got out of the Corps in 1985 and moved to Charlotte, NC where I've been working and living ever since. 

Sure do miss Florida though!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 22, 2006)

Born and raised in Santa Barbara Calif. It got a little too rich for my blood ( to rent a room in S.B. could start at $500.00 A MONTH) so then we moved up to Lompoc Calif. So, welcome and how do you do!!


----------



## fm_emt (Oct 23, 2006)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Born and raised in Santa Barbara Calif. It got a little too rich for my blood ( to rent a room in S.B. could start at $500.00 A MONTH) so then we moved up to Lompoc Calif. So, welcome and how do you do!!



only $500/mo? Really?

That's actually cheap. And it's sad that I think it's cheap. My 1br apartment is $1600/mo, and we're happy that it's not more. :-|

Bloody California real estate prices!

Oh, and to the OP, I now live in Sunnyvale, CA.. home to the worlds largest can of fruit cocktail. Yes, I'm serious.


----------



## rdkl (Oct 24, 2006)

fm_emt said:


> only $500/mo? Really?
> 
> That's actually cheap. And it's sad that I think it's cheap. My 1br apartment is $1600/mo, and we're happy that it's not more. :-|
> 
> ...




My 3 br house in Santa Clara is 1850/mo and its nice and big with a yard. I think you need a different apt


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Oct 24, 2006)

*California is outrageous*

My little bitty three bedroom house (built in 1905 with real plaster and lathe walls, three fireplaces, and hardwood floors throughout) sitting on an acre and a half in the middle of nowhere South Carolina is a whopping $383.50 a month. In fourteen more years I will own it outright, man I hope I live that long. One thing I remember the company commanders telling us when we stood in formation in San Diego was we only had to look at the hills surrounding the base to see what a million dollars could buy, and that we as lower than whale :censored::censored::censored::censored: squids were as close as we were ever gonna get to that million dollars.


----------



## WannaBEMT (Oct 24, 2006)

East Georgia!

Jenn


----------



## fm_emt (Oct 24, 2006)

rdkl said:


> My 3 br house in Santa Clara is 1850/mo and its nice and big with a yard. I think you need a different apt



but.. are you buying it or renting it? ;-) Apartment rents have been going up, and there's no way in hell that I can afford to buy a place around here. :|

I knew it was bad when I saw an ACTUAL CRACK HOUSE in East Palo Alto going for $500,000.


----------



## rdkl (Oct 25, 2006)

fm_emt said:


> but.. are you buying it or renting it? ;-) Apartment rents have been going up, and there's no way in hell that I can afford to buy a place around here. :|
> 
> I knew it was bad when I saw an ACTUAL CRACK HOUSE in East Palo Alto going for $500,000.



Renting. We cant afford to buy anything here either


----------



## fm_emt (Oct 26, 2006)

rdkl said:


> Renting. We cant afford to buy anything here either



Man, it's such a bummer!

I suppose we could live down into north San Jose or Santa Clara, but it's too far from the girlfriends place of employment. She takes Caltrain up to Stanford. And the current place is close to my work *and* Caltrain.


----------



## paraprincess (Nov 25, 2006)

massachusetts here..


----------



## jeepmedic (Nov 26, 2006)

SwissEMT said:


> Hey MMiz,
> 
> So sorry for not seeing your question sooner!
> 
> ...



So how did it go with GCEMS?


----------



## CotWoman (Dec 1, 2006)

South Central Pennsylvania here - for now... Next year... Washington, DC...


----------



## Stevo (Dec 2, 2006)

Southern Vermont

~S~


----------



## firescapes (Dec 4, 2006)

*Canada*

Hey !! I'm up here in the cold...well at least this time of year.Now retired I live 3hrs nw of Toronto Ontario, Canada.   got a great place in the hills where I grow grapes and do my art fulltime.  TTYL Paul


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Firescapes, do you make wine also?  You are one busy soul! ^_^


----------



## firescapes (Dec 4, 2006)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Hey Firescapes, do you make wine also?  You are one busy soul! ^_^



Well guess I could..but no not yet...I end up giving alot away...sell some,,,and juice some....wine making may be around the corner...but not sure if there are enough hours in a day to do so...my main deal of course is the art...I'll be getting more done on the EMS theme this winter. TTYL Paul


----------



## VinBin (Dec 4, 2006)

Stevo said:


> Southern Vermont
> 
> ~S~


 
Man, the weather must be hell up there?
From what I hear from my friend from New Hampshire, you got it as bad as they do...


----------



## trauma1534 (Dec 4, 2006)

WannaBEMT said:


> East Georgia!
> 
> Jenn



Hey!  I used to live in North Georgia!  Dalonega to be exact!  It's nice down there!  I kind of miss it from time to time.


----------



## brooklyn (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey  I'm from brooklyn NY


----------



## EMT007 (Dec 5, 2006)

Los Angeles, CA here


----------



## mfrjason (Jan 26, 2007)

Im from New Buffalo Michigan which is in the southwest corner of the state. I've lived in Michigan a majority of my life minus five years I spent down in Falmouth Virginia,which is outside Fredericksburg.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 26, 2007)

ffemt8978 said:


> The vast desert of Washington state, zip code EIEIO



The equally vast rainforest of Washington State, our anthem - "Raindrops keep falling on my head"


----------



## weretiger13 (Jan 30, 2007)

Southwest MI, 45 minutes from everywhere


----------



## m33kr0b (Jan 30, 2007)

how far south west?


----------



## worknplay (Jan 30, 2007)

Berwyn, Il. Just outside of Chicago. I was born in Cicero, Il.


----------



## AndiBugg (Jan 30, 2007)

Hanover, WV here. Yeah I know, its in the middle of no where


----------



## firecoins (Jan 30, 2007)

Nyack, NY
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nyack


----------



## mfrjason (Jan 31, 2007)

I live about an hour from Chicago. It's a nice little town that I live in even though it is getting bigger now that there is a casino going up here and will be opening sometime in August. This place is  a tourist trap,and as much housing that there is going up that the a--hole population is gonna be increasing quite a bit,there must not be enough a--holes.


----------



## Alexakat (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi everyone...I'm brand new to the forums...

I'm living, working & volunteering in Southeastern Virginia right now.  Lived in Jacksonville, FL for 8 years.  Originally from Virginia Beach, VA.


----------



## griz1974 (Jan 31, 2007)

*i am new to*

i am from southern indiana i am studing for my basic advandced cert


----------



## ycalderon (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm, really new, as of yesterday. 
Roanoke, VA


----------



## Medic_Kidd (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm a newbie too....   I am from North Carolina....   The accent gives it away a lot.....   Luckily forums don't reveal southern accents though, so I'm safe from all southern ridicule, right?   lol....


----------



## fm_emt (Feb 6, 2007)

Medic_Kidd said:


> so I'm safe from all southern ridicule, right?



Nope. Y'all are fair game, and there's no way around it! ;-)


----------



## firecoins (Feb 7, 2007)

ycalderon said:


> I'm, really new, as of yesterday.
> Roanoke, VA



wow,a 1 day old!


----------

